# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Neden Aktütün?

## bozok

*Neden Aktütün?* 


*04.10.2008 / gazetevatan*


Dün gece hain bir saldırının gerçekleştiği Aktütün Karakolu şimdiye kadar üç kez saldırıya uğradı. Bu üç saldırıda toplam 43 şehit verildi.

İran-Irak-Türkiye üçgeninde ve çok riskli bir bölgede bulunan Aktütün Karakolu'na ilk saldırı 12 Eylül 1992'de gerçekleşmişti. 22 askerimizin şehit edildiği Aktütün karakolu baskınını Irak2ın kuzeyinden gelen PKK 400 kişilik grupla gerçekleştirmişti.



Bundan 16 yıl sonra Mayıs 2008'de ise yine Irak'ın kuzeyinden Leylek ve üerçele Dağı üzerinden gelen teröristler aynı karakola bu kez 200 kişilik grupla saldırdı. Saldırıda 6 askerimiz şehit olurken, 19 terörist öldürüldü. 

*Dün gece yine aynı karakola gerçekleştirilen hain saldırıda ise 15 şehit verdik. İki uzman çavuştan halen haber alınamazken, iki ağır yaralı askerimiz bulunuyor. üte yandan PKK'nın saldırısının ardından ilk belirlemelere göre 23 teröristin etkisiz hale getirildiği belirtildi.*




...

----------


## bozok

*PKK Neden Aktütün'e Saldırdı?*


*Erdal Sarızeybek*
*erdalsarizeybek.com*
*04.10.2008*


PEKİ, PKK NEDEN DAğLICA'YA SALDIRMIşTI?

GERüEGI GüRüN ARTIK, *ABD NEDEN "PKK MüşTEREK DüşMAN, ANLIK ISTIHABARAT PAYLAşIMI"* DEDİ!

ALLAH AşKINA BİZ SİZE 1 SUBAT 2008'DE *"İMRALI TARIHE KARISIYOR"* DEMEDİK Mİ?

ALLAH AşKINA BİZ SİZE *"SON HAREKAT"* KİTABINI MART 2008'DE YAZDIğIMIZDA, *SINIR KARAKOLLARI VURULACAK"* DEMEDİK Mİ?

*"PKK DAğILIYOR, üRGüT DARBE ALDI"* DIYEREK SAKIN SEVİNMEYİN; *PKK KILIK DEğİşTİRİYOR, PKK BARZANİ OLUYOR,* PKK'NIN DA BUYUK KüRDİSTAN PROJESİNİN DE, ABD'NİN STRATEJIK MüTTEFİKİ DE , İSRAİL KADİM DOSTU DA BARZANİ ARTIK, BU GERüEğİ GüRüN!

BİZE BIR şEY YOK; BİZİM YAşIMIZDAKILER BARZANİ'NİN IRAK KUZEYINDE KüRT DEVLETİNİ ADIM ADIM NASIL KURDUGUNU VE NASIL KüRT MESELESINI SAHİPLENDİğİNİ GüRECEK, TüRKIYE İüİN PARüALANMA şİMDİ YOK!

AMA üOCUKLARIMIZ, BİZİM üOCUKLARIMIZ GELECEKTE BARZANİ ILE SAVAş YAPACAK, BU üLKENIN TAPUSU ABD'YE VERILMEZSE EğER!

üOCUKLARIMIZA GüVENLI VE HUZURLU BİR GELECEK VERMEK İSTİYORSAK EğER, üLKEMIZI BARZANİ BELASINDAN KURTARMAMIZ GEREK, *SAVAşSA BİZ YAPALIM, BİZ üLELİM AMA üOCUKLARIMIZ GüVENLİ VE GüüLü BIR üLKEDE YAşASIN!*

IYI DüşüNüN şİMDI KARAR ZAMANI!

BUYRUN SIZE, üü AY ONCE INTERNETTEN SESLENDIGIM VE BIR AY ONCE "SON HAREKAT" KITABINDAN SESLENDIGIM GERüEK!

*IMRALI TARİHE KARIşIYOR*

6 Kasim 2007'de Basbakan'in Amerika gezisi toplumun her kesiminde oldugu gibi bizde de merak uyandirdi. Basbakan, yetkili burokratlar ve Genelkurmay II. Baskani Orgeneral Saygun, *ellerinde operasyon haritalari, PKK'nin yerleri, kamplari, lider kadrolari ve daha bircok istihbarat bilgileri ile ABD'ye gittiler.* Baskan Bush ile yaptiklari samimi bir gorusmeye ve de iki ulke otoritelerinin alisageldik dostluk mesajlarina tanik olduk.

En onemlisi, gorusmeden cikan sonuctu: *PKK müşterek dusman, anlık istihbarat paylasimi!*

Kendi kendimize sorduk, ne oldu ne bitti de PKK müşterek düsman oldu diye.

Ne olmustu, ne bitmisti de, Amerika istihbarat paylasimina karar vermisti diye merak ettik ve yaşadığimiz tecrübelerin ışığında dusunmeye basladik. *PKK musterek dusman ise, neden Amerika eliyle koymuş gibi yerini bildigi PKK'yi yuksek teknolojisiyle yok etmiyordu* da bizim Hava Kuvvetlerimize yol veriyordu diye kendi kendimize sorduk. Hani devran donmemis olsa, hani mertlik bozulmamis olsa sevgili Amerika'nin bu destegini ayakta bile alkislayabilirdik, buyuk Amerika diyerek. Ama yapamadik, icimizde kuskuyla kivranip durduk; tarih kolay kolay unutulmuyordu, *anılar taptaze hafizalarimizda duruyordu.*

Once, bir üekiç Güç meselesi var, bir Korfez Savasi meselesi var unutamadigimiz. Hatirlayiniz o gunleri; Ozal her gun Baskan Baba Bush'la telefonla gorusuyor ve Amerika'nin Ortadogu politikasini sekillendiriyordu. Bir koyup üc, bes hatta on alacaktik, tipki kumar gibi. Musul Kerkuk dillerden dusmuyordu o yillarda, tarihten gelen haklarimiz vardi. Dis politikamiz, Amerika'ya tam destek, Barzani'ye yarim agizla da olsa destek, Irak'in toprak butunlugunu korumak, PKK'yi yok etmek seklinde siralaniyordu, tipki 2003 Irak Savasi'nda oldugu gibi, tipki bugunku gibi.

Ne oldu hatirlayiniz, yil 1991, Birinci Korfez Savasi sonrasinda ne oldu? Bu dost ve muttefik Amerika once Saddam'i Irak kuzeyine saldi, pesmergeleri hedef gosterdi ve Saddam'in zulmunden kacan butun Iraklilar ulkemize sığındı. Biz merhametli bir ulkeydik, hemen kucak actik siginmacilara, kol kanat gerdik. Medeniyetin tek disi kalmis canavari batili ulkeler bizi ve o zavalli sığınmacıları yalniz birakti, *dislerine bakarak sectigi birkac zavalli insani alip Fransa'ya götüren Bayan Mitterand hariç* O insanlara, simdi bize Barzani eliyle kafa tutmaya calisan o zavalli insanlara ekmegimizi verdik, yemegimizi paylastik, milyarlarca dolar milli kaynagimizi önlerine serdik.

Ama sonuc ne oldu? *Amerika'nin yarattigi trajedi uluslararasi gundeme Kürt sorunu olarak dustu! (1)*

Keske hepsi bu olsaydi. Ama kolay mi, bu dost ve kardes muttefikin elinden kurtulmak! Guantanamo'da sorgusuz sualsiz binlerce insana iskence yapan, Irak'ta her saat basi adam olduren Amerika'ya ses cikarmayan Avrupa ve Birlesmis Milletler, Saddam'in Irak kuzeyindeki zavalli Kurtlere zulum yapmasinin onune gecmek maksadiyla Irak'ta 36"nci paralel kuzeyine ucus ve mudahale yasagi koydu ve bunu uygulamak icin Ozal'in da gayretiyle uluslararasi koalisyon gucu, yani Cekic Guc ulkemizde konuşlandi.

Peki sonra ne oldu? Yil 1991

Bir takim gizli eller, on yildir Suriye ve Lubnan'da adam oldurme egitimi yapan PKK'li teroristler dedigimiz katiller ordusunu aldi, bir kismini Suriye uzerinden bir kismini Iran uzerinden Irak kuzeyindeki Cekic Guc'un korumasi altindaki bolgeye yerlestirdi. *Yil 1992'yi gosterdiginde PKK, Barzani bolgesinde sayilari on bini askin silahli bir guc haline gelmis,* Barzani'nin kamplarina yerlesmis, Saddam'in silahlarini yagmalamis ve Saddam'in zulmunden kacan gencleri kol ve kanatlarina alarak Turkiye Cumhuriyeti"ne kafa tutmaya baslamisti. Ardindan Barzani Irak kuzeyinde Ozerk Kurt Yonetimini ilan etmisti.

*Kimin sayesinde? Amerika ve bizi yonetenlerin sayesinde!*

*Birinci Korfez Savasi bize güclü bir PKK, güçlü ve özerk bir Barzani'yi miras birakmisti (2)*

Daha bitmedi.

2003 yilinda kitle imha silahlari bulundugu bahanesiyle Amerika Irak'i isgal etti, sanki Saddam'i silahlandiran Amerika degildi! Gerisini biliyorsunuz zaten; *bu savasin sonu bize daha guclu daha siyasal hatta legal bir PKK, Barzani liderliginde federe bir Kurt devleti armagan etti.* 

Amerika artık Barzani ve PKK'nin icindeydi, kontrol ve idareyi ele almisti. Amaci; Ortadogu'daki enerji havzalarini ele gecirmek, gerek kendi guvenligi gerekse Israil'in guvenligi icin Buyuk Kurdistan'i kurmak suretiyle kamuoyunda BOP olarak bilinen projeyi hayata gecirmek idi.

Bu siralarda Basbakan*, ''bizim bu projede yapacak gorevlerimiz var, esbaskanlarindan biriyiz''* aciklamalari yapiyordu.

*Düşününüz, BOP; Turkiye, Iran, Irak ve Suriye'yi bölme projesi ve bizim Basbakan esbaskan!*

Iste tam bu sirada, hic beklenmedik bir sekilde Genelkurmay Baskani Orgeneral Sayin Yasar Buyukanit, o unlu 12 Nisan aciklamasini yapti ve ulkenin milletiyle bolunmez butunlugu cok agir ve yakin bir tehdit altindadir, diyerek kuzey Irak'i hedef gosterdi. Sınır ötesi harekat senaryolari da o tarihten beri gundemden dusmedi *ve biz 6 Kasim'a geldik.* Hani su tarihe gecen ABD ziyaretine, ogul Bush gorusmesine yani PKK'nin müşterek düşman olduğu ve anlık istihbarat paylaşımı soylemlerine geldik.

Simdi bu Amerika ne yapmak istiyor, ona bir bakalim.

2008 yilinda ABD'de baskanlik secimleri var. Ogul Bush Irak'ta umdugunu bulamadi, ölen Amerikali asker sayisi 3900'u gecti, Irak'a vaat edilen demokrasi gelemedi, ulke nerdeyse ic savasin esiginde.

ABD'nin savas tehditleri, PJAK'i Iran'a karsi kullanma oyunu, Korfez'e yaptigi muazzam yığınak işe yaramadi, Iran, nukleer programini surduruyor.

Irak'ta guclenen PKK, ulkemize gelip binlerce canimizi sehit edip gidiyor, batinin terore karsi ortak ve sozde cağrıları işe yaramiyor.

*Barzani, arkasina aldigi Amerika'ya guvenip Turkiye'ye tehditler yagdiriyor.*

Isin garibi bunu artik ilkokulu talebesi bile goruyor, degerlendiriyor, ulkemize yapilmak istenileni anliyor. Turk milleti ayakta, ordu harekete gecmezse millet Irak'a gidip PKK'yi da Barzani'yi de vuracak halde.

Bu tablo ile Bush'un secimi kazanmasi elbette zor olacak, Turkiye'yi tutmasi zor, Turk milletini tutmasi zor!

Peki ne yapilacakti? 

*Iste size bizim icin ölüm ABD ve BOP icin yaşam anlamina gelen senaryo!*

Once, ABD'nin karsilastigi sorunlari sirayla ele alalim.

Birincisi Iran. Malumunuz, bir baska ulkenin nukleer silah sahip olmasi Israil icin de savas nedeniydi. Bastan beri zaten Iran'a karsi savas çığlıkları havalarda dolaşıyordu. Ama şu an bunun zamani degildi cunku Irak'ta isler zordu.

O halde ne yapmali da bu savasi ertelemeli, ertelemeli ama yiğitligi de elden birakmamaliydi…

Hatirlarsiniz Kasim 2007'de ABD Ulusal istihbarat Tahminleri Raporu aciklandi. Buna gore; 2015 yilindan once Iran'in nukleer silah uretme kapasitesine erisemeyecegi soylendi.

Soyleyen kim? Amerika! Demokrasi havarisi! *Iste firsat kendiliginden ortaya cikmisti Iran'i hedef listesinden 2010-2015 yilina kadar cikarmak icin!* Ne de olsa Amerika ulkelerin toprak butunlugu ve yasam haklarina saygili bir ulkeydi ve madem ki Iran'da nukleer tehdit simdilik yoktu, o halde Iran'a saldirmak icin sebep de yoktu! O zamana kadar PJAK vasitasiyla Iran oyalanir ve zamani geldiginde vurulurdu!
Iste boylece kurnaz Bush Iran'i gundeminden dusurdu.

*Ikinci sorun ve belki de en önemli sorun Turkiye, Barzani ve PKK meselesiydi.*

Turkiye'de Amerikan karsitligi gelisiyor, PKK'nin yaptigi eylemler artiyor, her gun sehit veriliyor, Barzani PKK ile baş edemiyor ve tum bunlara dur, demek gerekiyordu.

Ama nasil?

*Barzani'nin gerek Irak'ta gerekse Turkiye'de bir sempatizan kitlesi vardi ve bunun düsmanliga donusmemesi gerekiyordu Buyuk Kurdistan'in gerceklesmesi icin.*

Turkiye ise Ortadogu'da onemli bir konuma sahipti, Amerikan çıkarlarını koruyordu, ABD askeri üsleri vardi, iyi bir silah pazariydi, Israil ile iliskileri iyiydi, elden çıkarılamazdı.

PKK'ya gelince, her ne kadar BOP projesinde gorevler ustlenmis ise de, sonuçta bir teror orgutuydu ve batili dunya agiz birligiyle bunu kabul etmisti.

*Bu durumda ancak PKK'dan vazgecilebilirdi,* hem kullanilir hem de kismen feda edilebilirdi ama nasil?

Amerika dogrudan PKK'yi vursa, önemli bir taşeron yok edilmis olacakti, bu iyi bir çözüm degildi cunku ilerde ona iş dusecekti.

*Barzani PKK'yi vursa, Kurtler arasina nifak sokulmus olurdu ki, bu hic iyi degildi,* ustelik Barzani'nin PKK ile catismasi oldukca zordu.

*Turkiye PKK'yi vursa, bu iyi bir cozumdu, bunun bir mahzuru yoktu hem de bu, bir taşla dört beş kuş demekti.*

Nasil mi? Anlatayim:

Bir: Turkiye öteden beri PKK'yi Irak'ta yok etmek istiyordu, kamuoyu buna hazirdi, Irak hava sahasi Turklere acilirsa, hem *Turkiye'nin gonlu yapilmis olur, hem PKK biraz hirpalanip gozdagi verilir, hem de Barzani ile Turkiye arasindaki iliskiler yumusar ve gelisirdi.*

Iki: Turkiye'deki Amerikan karsitligi onlenir, ustelik ABD'nin terore karsi oldugu vurgusu yapilir hem de oteden beri destekledigi Tayyip Hukumeti bir siyasi basari olarak buna kamuoyuna anlatir ve muhalefete karsi avantaj saglardi.

üç: *BOP projesinde gorevli Tayyip Bey bu siyasi avantaji hemen degerlendirir ve gelecekte ulkemizin dogusunda kurmayi planladiklari özerk yapinin temelini atacak olan yeni anayasa degisIkliklerinin meclisten gecirilmesini kolayca saglardi.*

Dört: PKK'ya karsi Barzani'nin bolgede otoritesi saglanirdi, Buyuk Kurdistan'in mustakbel lideri olarak.

Beş: 2008 secimlerine Ogul Bush, az da olsa istikrar saglanmis bir Irak, kuzeyde tam otorite ve guneye ornek teskil edecek guclu bir Barzani, gonlu yapilmis bir Turkiye ile girecek, elbette ki avantaj saglayacakti.

PKK"nin ne olacagi konusunda ise, iste onu bizatihi PKK'nin kendisi bilirdi.

Amerika bu uc bes capulcuyla bas edemeyecek degildi ya! Onlara tercih yapma sansi verilirdi bu gune kadar yapmis olduklari hizmetlerine karsilik, hem de iki secenek:

*Birinci secenek:* PKK'nin gerek lider kadrosunda gerekse dağ kadrosunda Iranli, Suriyeli ve Irakli Kurtler de vardi, bunlar ulkelerindeki PKK olusumlarina katilir, varlik ve eylemlerini orada surdurebilirlerdi PJAK gibi. Bunu istemeyenler ise Barzani'ye katilabilirdi, ne de olsa onun kucagi her zaman hainlere acikti. Zaten Barzani 1992'den beri PKK'dan kacanlari korumakta ve onlari Ozel Kuvvetler catisi altinda toplamaktaydi. Bu durumda *ABD'nin destegi hem PKK'ya hem de Barzani'ye surmus olurdu. Cunku gelecekte Iran ve Suriye'nin parcalanmasi soz konusu oldugunda bu PKK'lilara ihtiyac olacakti.*

PKK'nin yonetici kadrosuna gelince, bir kismi Iran ve Suriye'deki yeni olusumun basina gider yerinde yonetirdi, isteyen Barzani'de kalirdi. Turkiye'ye gideceklere af cikarmak ve siyasi haklar vermek icin elden gelen yapilirdi Amerika. Isteyen tanik koruma programina alinir, yuzu degistirilir ve yeni bir yasam da sunulabilirdi. Turkiye'deki ailesini ozleyenlere de kapi acikti, hepsi silah birakip ailelerinin yanina donebilirdi, *onlar icin af garanti idi.*

*Ikincisi secenek* ise; birinci secenegin aynisiydi, kabul etmeyenlerin cezasi ölümdü.

Peki, bu senaryo hayata gecerse ne olur? PKK eylemleri buyuk olcude duracak yerini toplumsal olaylar alacaktir. Arada sırada ipini koparmis birileri de ortaya cikip birkac bomba atabilir elbet, dikkatli olmak gerek.

*PKK'nin siyasallasma degil, Genel Kurmay Baskanimizin belirttikleri gibi legallesme cabalari hayata gecirilecektir.*

*PKK, Iran ve Suriye'de faaliyetlerini surdurecek, Irak'taki faaliyetlerin tek adresi ise Barzani olacaktir.*

PKK'dan ulkesine, ailesine donmek isteyenlere af ilan edilecektir, kaldi ki, TCK. Md. 221 bunu saglamak icin yeterlidir, yeni kanuna ihtiyac yoktur.

Avrupa'daki PKK'nin siyasi cephe teskilatlari faaliyetlerini surdurecek adina da demokrasi ve insan haklari denilecektir.

Bir kisim ise yaramaz PKK'li Barzani tarafindan Turkiye'ye teslim edilecektir. *Bunun iki sonucu olacaktir; bir; Barzani halkimiza sempatik gosterilip Turkiye'nin destek vermesi yani Kurt devletini tanimasi icin uygun ortam hazirlanacak, iki; hukumet, teroristleri dagdan indirdim, deyip siyasi rant saglayacaktir.*

Artik hukumet, ulkemizin dogusunda ozerk bir yapi kurabilmek bir icin yasal zemin hazirlama calismalarini rahat rahat surdurecektir.*Turk ulusunun da birlik butunluk ve bekasi lafta kalacaktir.*

Iste 6 Kasim'da Baskan Bush ile gorusmeden cikan sonuc budur ama bize soylenen; anlik istihbarat ve PKK musterek dusman, hikayesidir!

Bize soylenen; demokrasi, insan haklari, baris ve kardeslik, akan kanlar dursun, masalidir ama uygulamaya konmak istenen senaryo iste budur!

Simdi Hava Kuvvetlerimiz Irak'taki PKK yuvalarini vuruyor. Medya çığlık atiyor, PKK dagiliyor, diye.

Dogru dagiliyor ama nasil?

Barzani dokunulmazdir!

Yaralilar ve orgutten kacanlar Barzani'ye siginiyor, PKK'ya Barzani adresi gosteriliyor!

Bir kisim PKK'li Iran'a diger bir kismi Suriye'ye cekiliyor. Kalan fedailer ise Hakurk, Zap, Metina, Sive ve Kandil'deki PKK kamplarinda baslarinin ustune dusecek bombalari bekliyor.

*PKK kılık değiştiriyor, Barzani korumasi altına giriyor.* Barzani hem PKK'nin hem de Buyuk Kurdistan hayalinin liderligine oynuyor!

Turk Hava Kuvvetlerinin sınır ötesi harekatlari bahara kadar boyle surerse, sonuclari hakkinda da sunu soyleyebiliriz.

*Irak kuzeyinde guclu ve bagimsiz bir Barzani!*

*PKK'yi da koltugunun altina, ABD'yi arkasina almis bir Barzani!*

*Turkiye'nin destegiyle Irak kuzeyinde guclu ve mureffeh bir Kurt devletinin baskani, Turkiye'nin dogusunda da soz sahibi, Iran ve* 

*Suriye'deki PKK faaliyetlerini yoneten bir Barzani!*

*PKK'nin yeni lideri Barzani!*

*Buyuk Kurdistan'in buyuk lideri Barzani!*
*Bu senaryo, yedi bin yillik Turk devletini parcalama senaryosudur.*

Ama bu senaryo burada bitmez, sirada Ermeni var, Rum var, Yunan var, Yahudi var, Suryani var, Papaz var, Hahambasi var, Patrik var, bu bitmez ta ki *Turk devleti tarihten yok oluncaya kadar surecek bu senaryo!*

Kim, dur diyecek bu ihanet senaryosuna, kim?

Halkimiz caresiz, yokluk ve yoksulluk icinde.

Genclik, Gazi Pasa'nin gencligi sorunlari icinde kaybolmus, Milli Egitim, Gulen tarikatinin elinde, yeni nesilleri o yetistiriyor.

Doguda yasayan halkimiz perisan, bir yanda PKK bir yanda Barzani, hani Turk devleti, hani devletimiz, diye kendi kendine soruyor. Onlar da caresiz, olacaklari bekliyor.

Sanayici, odalar, borsalar, sivil toplum orgut liderleri suskun, seyrediyor olan biteni, bana dokunmayan yilan bin yasasin diyerek.

Inaniyoruz biz, herkesin bu gercegi gordugune inaniyoruz ama harekete gecmek yerine caresizlikle birbirimizin yuzune bakip duruyoruz.

*Bunca tevekkulun sonu ihanet degil midir?*

Boyle gidersek fazla bir secenegimiz yok, iki secenek apacik ortada, karsimizda.

Birinci secenek; simdi degil on yil sonra, elli yil sonra, yuz yil sonra Turk devleti ve milletinin tarih sahnesinden yok olmasi icin bugun atilan temellere bir kurek harc atmaktir.

*Ikinci secenek; biz Gazi Pasa'nin torunlariyiz, biz Canakkale'nin, biz Anafartalarin, biz Yildirimlarin Fatihlerin torunlariyiz deyip bu ihanet senaryosunu darmadagin etmektir, oylesine vurmaktir ki bir daha hic kimse boyle bir ihanete kalkismasin!*

Bagimsiz ve hur Turk yurdunu ve Turkiye Cumhuriyetini kuranlar!

Bu yurdu ve cumhuriyeti korumaya yemin edenler bunu yapacaktir.

BEN SIZE UC AY ONCE SESLENDIM AMA KIMSE DUYMADI BIZI.
BU MAKALE YAYINLADIGININ ERTESI GUNU HAIN OCALAN ACIKLAMA YAPTI.


*İşTE SüYLEDİKLERİ:*

*Ocalan'dan şok aciklamalar*

Dun Imrali'da avukati ile gorusen terorist basi Ocalan'in mesajlari bugun PKK'nin medya organinda yayinlandi. Aciklamalarinda DTP'nin yani sira Barzani ve Talabani'ye de agir elestirilerde bulunan Ocalan'in kamuoyuna gonderdigi mesajlardan PKK'nin koseye sIkismasi ile nasil bir panik halinde oldugu kolayca anlasiliyor.

PKK'nin yayin organinda yayinlanan aciklamada DTP'yi "calismamak" ve "derdini anlatamamakla" suclayan Abdullah Ocalan, "Gerekirse bes gun Ankara'da kalin, geri kalan zamanda halk icine karisip calisin" mesaji ile DTP'ye yonelttigi elestirileri surdurdu.

Barzani Ve Talabani'yi Hedef Aldi

PKK'nin kan kaybindan duydugu ofkeyi Kuzey Irak yonetimine de yonelten terorist basi, Irak Devlet Baskani Celal Talabani'nin "Kurtlere karsi" AKP hukumeti ile bir anlasma yaptigini one surdu. Cumhurbaskani Gul ile ABD Baskani Bush'un gorusmesi ile ilgili olarak ise tam bir uzlasma saglandigini dile getiren Ocalan, Talabani ve Barzani'nin su an PKK'nin gercek liderleri oldugunu soyledi.

Terorist basi, aciklamasinda ozellikle Talabani'yi hedef aldi. Ocalan Irakli Kurt lider hakkinda, "PKK'nin tasfiye edilmesini istedigini mi saniyorsunuz? Aslinda PKK'nin basi bugun Talabani'dir, Barzani'dir. Talabani benden daha pratik PKK lideridir." diye konustu.

Erdal Sarizeybek www. askerhaber. com

(1) Detayli bilgi icin bakiniz: Genel Kurmay Baskanligi'nin 12 Nisan 2007 Basin Aciklamasi.
(2) Genel Kurmay Baskanligi'nin 12 Nisan 2007 Basin Aciklamasi.

*SIZ GERCEGI GORUP SEHITLERIMIZIN HESABINI NE ZAMAN SORACAKSINIZ VE KIME SORACAKSINIZ?*


*Kaynak:* Erdal Sarızeybek-www.erdalsarizeybek.com

----------

